# Colour Matching - Hymer Bodywork



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a scuff and a scratch mark on my new Hymer, argument with a gate post while exiting a field  
Am I wasting my time attempting to obtain the registered colour number so I can correctly colour match and get a good paint job done without being forced to travel hundreds of miles to get a Hymer deale to do the workr!!
Would appreciate feedback on what other Hymer owners do in these circumstances?
Thanks


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Have a word with Peter Hambilton at Hymerdirect.com phone 
01772 315078. He repaired our Hymer and did a brilliant job.
I am sure he will know where to obtain the info you require.

Cheers Sid


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I took my van "Commercial Colours in Deeside" recommended to me by my Mercedes Commercial garage.
CC did a complete respray of the front (removing bumper and all lights and trims plus windscreen) and replacing the front decals.
They did an excellent job matching all the colours and decals ata good price I could afford.
I think most paint shops will match the colours for you!
Having got a few quotes from various caravan / motorhome repair shops I would add that they were very much more expensive than CC.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Peter does not do the paint work himself he farms it out so your vehicle would have to go up there. you are better off giving hymer uk a ring they may be able to tell you the colour you could then go to a local repairer to have the work done.

Ron


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Colour Matching - Hymer*

Have contacted Peter and yes a very helpful guy, I did get an aerosol can of the champagne colour (did not have the colour number printed on the can) but he like everybody else I have spoken to have asked for the registered colour number in order to match 100% without mixing and matching.
I don't think Hymer will release the number easily and thought that someone on these forums may have gone down this route before and save me a lot of time!


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Having checked out the price of paint from Hymer either by the litre or in spray cans I would say its not in their interest to let us buy locally.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

First off I would get a quote from your local "Chips Away" man. 

They sorted a scratch out on a car of mine, even though I knew EXACTLY where the damage had been I was unable to locate any trace once they had finished. They used a gizzmo to match the paint rather than the paint code on the VIN plate.

First class job for a LOT less than a body shop! Half the reason being that the minimum paint a body shop can/will make up is 0.5 litre. Chips away do it in lots of about 50ml which is plenty for even a big scratch. Worth getting a quote.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

Many thanks for info.
I did contact my local Chips Away and he wasn't interested, and I quote from his email "Unfortunately I won't be able to deal with your problem as the system is not designed for what you have asked. I have asked the company to see if they are able to find someone who can help you."!!!
Scratches and scuffs, really odd, I think I will contact him again.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I managed to scrape the rear side section of the bumper on my Silver coloured Hymer. The local Chips Away man filled the scrapes and resprayed, can't tell the difference. Perhaps the chap you contacted is not too proficient?


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> First off I would get a quote from your local "Chips Away" man.
> 
> They sorted a scratch out on a car of mine, even though I knew EXACTLY where the damage had been I was unable to locate any trace once they had finished. They used a gizzmo to match the paint rather than the paint code on the VIN plate.
> 
> First class job for a LOT less than a body shop! Half the reason being that the minimum paint a body shop can/will make up is 0.5 litre. Chips away do it in lots of about 50ml which is plenty for even a big scratch. Worth getting a quote.


I also used one of these companies but he didnt have a gizzmo....
He painstakingly got close to the colour let it dry and added a little more of black and blue to get a fantastic match and blew the top clear coat in just as well..... i asked if he could buff the rest of the car and a few scratches out and all in it was £110 for 4 hours of his time and effort... 4 years on the "repair" cannot be seen and i m seldom impressed but the guy was good....


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

newleaf said:


> I have a scuff and a scratch mark on my new Hymer, argument with a gate post while exiting a field
> Am I wasting my time attempting to obtain the registered colour number so I can correctly colour match and get a good paint job done without being forced to travel hundreds of miles to get a Hymer deale to do the workr!!
> Would appreciate feedback on what other Hymer owners do in these circumstances?
> Thanks


It's a bit of a distance from you but Tony Cartmel of Auto Refinishing Centre in Kirkham (just around the corner to the now expired HymerUK) used to do a lot of paintwork for Hymer UK. We had some 'tree brushings' on our previous van and we went to him and he was great. It wasn't a repaint job but he had a few vans in for repaint. Just had a horrible thought - with the closing of Hymer UK the poor guy will have lost a lot of his business. His tel no is 01772 671792

Sal


----------

